
Weather.com Appears to Be Down - Rooster61
http://www.weather.com
======
LinuxBender
see [1]

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21380167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21380167)

------
Rooster61
Obligatory: [https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/weather-
channel'](https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/weather-channel')

[https://downdetector.com/status/the-weather-
channel/](https://downdetector.com/status/the-weather-channel/)

